# My homemade works



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Here my carbon steel knives my leather works my jewels and my homemade SRV N1 guitar clone  Maybe next time I show you my firt try to made a a slingshot









































]http://i58.tinypic.com/20gmp9y.jpg


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

That Kiridashi :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That is some work to be proud of !


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Thanks :bowdown:


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

That looks so good 
I like the on in the Wood Box looks like my daily work knife 
Can't wait to see your slingshot builds 
Ciao


----------

